# Transfer DVR to DVR



## Tom60 (4 mo ago)

When I upgraded to a new Bolt, I was able to use TiVo online to transfer shows from my old DVR to my new one. Currently, I only have one DVR and when I use TiVo online, *Transfer* is not shown on the manage page. The online documentation shows Transfer, but I'm concerned that the function was removed, and the documentation isn't correct. I'm considering an Edge but would like to transfer shows from DVR to DVR. I may get an Edge for Antenna. The documentation says some shows can't be transferred due to content owner restrictions. Would an Edge for Antenna further restrict the shows I can transfer?


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Transfers are still allowed via TiVo online.

Copyright restrictions are made on the broadcast signal, your receiving TiVo won’t make any difference.


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

Tom60 said:


> When I upgraded to a new Bolt, I was able to use TiVo online to transfer shows from my old DVR to my new one. Currently, I only have one DVR and when I use TiVo online, *Transfer* is not shown on the manage page. The online documentation shows Transfer, but I'm concerned that the function was removed, and the documentation isn't correct. I'm considering an Edge but would like to transfer shows from DVR to DVR. I may get an Edge for Antenna. The documentation says some shows can't be transferred due to content owner restrictions. Would an Edge for Antenna further restrict the shows I can transfer?


You will not see the function with only one TiVo on your account. If you set up a new TiVo so that you have two, then the option will appear in a drop down and it will show both TiVos to be able to select from and to. Currently, I own two TiVos, but I have only one connected and online, so I'm seeing what you see.









If I power up my other TiVo, To: Select box will populate and Transfer will activate.

EDIT: Grammar


----------



## bleeman (Sep 5, 2004)

I have been unable to get transfers to work for over a year and have just gone the route of leaving the old unit online until I finish watching the shows recorded on it. The only that has worked with regards to transfers is the move of my OnePass information from the old TiVo to the new. This has been the same situation when I went from Bolt to Bolt, Bolt to Edge, and Edge to Edge. I select the transfer option and nothing ever happens. No shows show up in the ToDo list as expected and no shows ever transfer. No errors, nothing. I select a show or shows, click on transfer and nothing. So I just gave up using TiVo Online for anything.


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts (Mar 13, 2006)

I took advantage of the upgrade offer for Bolt owners and just bought an Edge. It arrived 3 days ago and I already have some doubts that it's going to make it past the trial period. I, too, am having transfer issues between our two Bolts and the new Edge. I am trying to transfer 10 episodes of Last Man Standing. They show up in the Edge "To Do List" but they're not actually transferring to "My Shows." I also don't care for the barely visible status lights on the front of the Edge. The red recording light is useless unless the device is in a pitch black room.


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

Joey Bagadonuts said:


> I took advantage of the upgrade offer for Bolt owners and just bought an Edge. It arrived 3 days ago and I already have some doubts that it's going to make it past the trial period. I, too, am having transfer issues between our two Bolts and the new Edge. I am trying to transfer 10 episodes of Last Man Standing. They show up in the Edge "To Do List" but they're not actually transferring to "My Shows." I also don't care for the barely visible status lights on the front of the Edge. The red recording light is useless unless the device is in a pitch black room.


cancel the transfers on the edge, then go back to TiVo online and try to transfer only one episode to see if that works. If it does, try transferring the next two episodes and see if that works. Then try three. In my experience there were issues with the process when lots of transfers were added to the ToDo list.


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts (Mar 13, 2006)

pfiagra said:


> cancel the transfers on the edge, then go back to TiVo online and try to transfer only one episode to see if that works. If it does, try transferring the next two episodes and see if that works. Then try three. In my experience there were issues with the process when lots of transfers were added to the ToDo list.


I will give that a try, Thank you


----------

